# Big Lots Halloween 2013



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I was just there a couple days ago and there weren't any Halloween decorations yet.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll probably visit one next weekend, but I was disappointed with their stuff last year. It seems that I could buy a lot of the same items at other stores for less. For instance, the resins skull they were selling for $9.99 were identical to what I bought at Walgreens for $6.99. 

I did however take advantage of their after-Halloween clearance and picked up a few things I wouldn't have otherwise bought.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Haven't been in yet but I will report once I check!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Was there yesterday. Nothing out at mine yet.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I was there yesterday, but there was nothing Halloween-related. They ran late last year (and were not as impressive as previously, IMO); probably the end of August, if not early September, I would say.


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek (Oct 9, 2008)

I was in the one in Hamburg in Lexington Ky today. They had a full end cap of these bracelets. Looked around didn't see any thing else though. This is the first thing I've seen Halloween any where so far.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I've been very disappointed with big lots the last couple of years. They used to be a great source for lights...not any more.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> *I've been very disappointed with big lots the last couple of years*. They used to be a great source for lights...not any more.


I think the same could be said IMO of Target, Walmart, and a number of others stores. I think a lot has to do with the economy and the increase in shipping costs. Prices have gone up and the quality of materials used in the manufacture has gotten cheaper looking. I think interest in Halloween has stayed the same or grown from reports I've seen on TV the last few years so that's a good sign. I do find that BigLots usually has a few items I'm interested each year.

it's nice to see something Halloween making it's way to the shelves. The bracelets are new.


----------



## slanks (Dec 17, 2007)

I checked out one in the suburban Chicago area last week and they had nothing Halloween related out yet. Looked like they were still clearing out their summer / outdoor merchandise.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Last year our local store had a pretty decent selection. I bought a pumpkin ginger candle that had one of the best and longest-lasting scents I've run into. On sale for only $5, I wish I would have bought more. Haven't seen them anywhere else since, even on E-Bay. Wal-mart has been terrible the past few years, and I expect the same this year. K-Mart blew them away.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I wasn't terribly impressed with our Big Lots last year. As Garth mentioned, they were pretty late in putting stuff out, and the Gloucester store's selection was pretty pitiful. Yorktown's was better, but still not as good as I've seen in the past.

Will I still check them out come late August/early September? Heck yeah! But I'm not getting my hopes up for anything spectacular.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Halloween last year from big lots to Wal-Mart and Kmart and heck even Target was sad.. Halloween did not even come close to feelin like Halloween so sad and very disappointing.... im hoping it will be somewhat better this year and im even feeling the Halloween giddys now... but as for seeing anything .. .nothing yet other then a few finds at goodwill


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I do find that BigLots usually has a few items I'm interested each year.


Same here. I get something there every year though it's been less & less the last few years.

We're getting a new one not far from me & I'm hoping it will be open soon. I thought it would be open by now to cash in on the back to school stuff but they're still in the process of re-working an old Borders into a Big Lots.

It will be nice for the first holiday season & then that'll be it, it'll be a mess but I'll have one good holiday season out of 'em.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have been wondering about my Big Lots lately. I have not been there for a while so I am soo due for it.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I was in one the other day, and not a single sign of Fall yet. Will let you know as soon as I do.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Nothing out yet.....


NOWHINING said:


> I have been wondering about my Big Lots lately. I have not been there for a while so I am soo due for it.


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

we usually just browse Big Lot's they have had some cool stuff but they seemend like there prices are getting a lil more pricey each year, nothing yet here so far


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

I was just thinking about this on my way into work this morning. I too have been disappointed on what has been available through ALL of the retail stores. Only about 3 or 4 years ago all of these stores had good quality and reasonably priced items, not anymore! I will however be checking the 2 big lots around my area soon. Luckily I have 2 within 10 miles of me.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I think my store was late last year, but ill keep tabs on it anyway.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The one closest to me renovated their store & all the grocery items are up front where the seasonal stuff used to be. The seasonal stuff has been relegated to the dark realms at the back of the store, barely stocked & half the stuff is last year's leftovers. Doesn't matter if it's pool stuff or Christmas stuff, you can barely find it & if you do you can be sure what you want isn't there or is broken & that you won't be able to see any of it. 

The local Spirit sets up in an empty CVS space next to it & I think they should switch spaces since the CVS is as bright as the sun & the Big Lots is dimly lit.

Which is why I have high hopes for the new one, at least for the first holiday season.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

They are putting Halloween out on the shelves today at our Big Lots. Nothing really jumped out at me. The metal yard stakes were cute, lots of lighted décor, most everything was pretty cutesy-looking.


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

kmart usually blows walmart,target,big lots away every year in my area,we have shopko here and they have alot of awsome halloween stuff everyyear but its a bit pricy


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I picked up a 16 pack of LED flicker votives with 16 replacement batteries for $10 there today. 6 of the flickers in the pack are bigger ones that look like small candles already.


----------



## princess creepy (Oct 14, 2010)

I was in the BigLots today in Bristol, CT -not a single Halloween item. Dollar tree up the road had little plastic skeletons and plastic mini tombstones. Joann Fabrics had mostly fall decor, but not much. I got some berry rope trimmings for fabric pumpkins I sell at a fundraiser every fall. Not much to report otherwise. I'm tired of waiting!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Passed a Big Lots in another town today ~ had to do a U turn and go back. As soon as we walked in the front door my kids yelled 'Oh Cool! Halloween!' There was a large autumn display and one aisle of Halloween already. At first I was like 'YES!!' but to tell the truth, I did not find a single thing to buy. It was all very... I don't know... I hate this word... but... cheezy. I mean, really cheap looking. I was bummed. 

To be optimistic, perhaps they put the cheezy stuff out first? LOL


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

I got a few things yesterday. The solar lamp is from Big Lots on sale in the summer stuff.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

sad to hear that hilda the big lots near me in moosic closed down a couple of months ago the next closest one is in eynon


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I've only started going into BL the past 2 years. I did buy the Dracula's Pub sign 2 years ago which is cool and lights up. Wal-Mart is the worst anymore. Especially the local older store. The superstore isn't much better. One aisle, that's it. Always the same stuff too. A few years back their selection was better. K-Mart always seems pretty consistent. There isn't a ton of stuff, but they have multiple aisles and other items scattered about. Target, on the hand, has a decent selection, with several interesting items. I don't think I'll ever be blown away by any of these modern stores, as I prefer vintage items, and stuff from the 80s and 90s. I like the LED candles though. And it's never a bad idea to stop into any local craft stores or shows to find some cool handmade items.


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

kingcoop80 said:


> we usually just browse Big Lot's they have had some cool stuff but they seemend like there prices are getting a lil more pricey each year, nothing yet here so far


I agree about their pricing. The past few years, I go in to browse but don't normally buy anything. 

Things that are really only worth $3-5 they want $10-$12. 

I've noticed the same trend with their garden stuff. Used to be able to actually get a good deal on planters and lights. Now, they are overpriced. Unless you get them at the end of the season. Which is what I did, I think last year. And got a couple of lanterns for Halloween.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I had a WOOHOO!! moment last nite when I got my Washington Post. The had a supplement about the new Big Lots opening TODAY!! We may hit it up tonite after dinner.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I have to amend my earlier post where I said Big Lots was nothing but cheezy this year. Still cheezy, but fun stuff too. 

We stopped in another Big Lots in a different town yesterday, and they were putting out the Halloween decorations. A long long display full of fall foliage. The only thing that really caught my eye on there was those mercury glass looking pumpkins. I liked those. Got to the back of the store, and both sides of one aisle were being filled. I do love the metal yard stakes and they have them again. They have the big cat, and upsidedown witch legs again. This year they also have a black haunted house and owl head one too. I think I'll go back and get that haunted house. My shopping got interrupted.

Here's a pic of the metal stakes I got last year... the black cat, and the witch legs. One color set says 'The Witch is In' the other is purple and black and says 'If the shoe fits'. (This picture was from LAST YEAR... I don't want anyone to get excited about the lanterns. They don't have the lanterns this year. I was disappointed.)









They have a lot of cool gel clings. 
They have a lot of fun kitschy things for kids. My kids and I were playing with this adorable 'pet bat' thing... a tiny bat in a cage and it lights up and the bat flits about wildly. I was gonna get one. The toy is cheezy, but the flitting sound was wonderful! lol
Cool spooky tree path lights... (I'm trying to remember what else). Some mercury glass potion bottles. I did like them , but they seemed a little pricey for the quality. 

They were only about half done filling the shelves, so I am hopeful there will be some 'ah ha' items when I go back.

While the boys and I were playing with things... the store employee started loudly complaining about how ridiculous it is that Halloween is being put out. He said it is rushing our lives. I tried to ignore him. He came directly down to us and went on and on about how terrible it is the stores put this stuff out. I just kept staring at his Big Lots vest and thinking how unhappy management would be. Then it happened. He started preaching. Yup. Pointing to crows saying they are a symbol of the devil. He lifted a mercury glass skull and showed my son and said that people who use this stuff are devil worshippers. 

Gulp. Uh.... My autistic son took off at that point and for once, I was glad he bolted while I was shopping. Usually that is a punishable offense. LOL I shouted a 'Happy Early Halloween' to the guy and ran after my son. YIPES!! LOLOLOLOL 

I follow my boys and we quickly exit the store. I realize I am clutching one item, a sheet of bloody gel clings that say ENTER IF YOU DARE! ROFL I didn't realize they were in my hand. I had picked them up to look what else they had, and that is when the guy interrupted us. I almost shoplifted something bloody! I get in line and pay for them. If you are familiar with our display, you know what this is so funny. hahahahaha Soooo.... what to do with these? Will they stain my mirror if I put them on the bathroom mirror?! 

I know I could have (perhaps should have) complained to a manager, but I don't want my boys having any mixed feelings about Halloween. So I just left it go. 

So that was interesting.  hahahahaha


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Very nice! I will be checking my store out at the end of this coming week.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hilda said:


> I just kept staring at his Big Lots vest and thinking how unhappy management would be. Then it happened. He started preaching. Yup. Pointing to crows saying they are a symbol of the devil. He lifted a mercury glass skull and showed my son and said that people who use this stuff are devil worshippers.


Well, if that is the case, all hail the Dark Lord, Beelzebub


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I posted this on another thread but I guess I might as well post it here as well. I went to my local Big Lot's yesterday and they had just started putting Halloween things out. They had lots of wall hangings and cutesy items. But then I saw something on a shelve that grabbed my attention. It reminded me of the Crystal Head Vodka bottle. It has some shimmery silver stuff either in or on the glass but I thought the silver would catch the low lighting in my haunt and make the skull stand out. When I checked out, the cashier told me that each store was only getting a few of these and that this particular store had only gotten three. Might be something worth looking for??


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm never impressed with my Big Lots, but I always look. i did get a skeleton/ bag of bones thing last year that i like well enough. overall though, what i see there, I can get cheaper elsewhere, or simply don't like enough to pay what they want :/


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

I may head out later and swing by ours, I'll remember to wear a Danzig tour shirt.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Kymmm ~ Yes!! That the skull the employee was waving about!! I should have grabbed it from him and said Thank you. I'll take that! hahaha

Seriously... I have to go back and get one. It's nice.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

The skull looks like Mercury Glass. Am I correct? Seems like the same material that Michaels is featuring this year in some of their decor.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hilda said:


> ......My kids and I were playing with this adorable 'pet bat' thing... a tiny bat in a cage and it lights up and the bat flits about wildly. I was gonna get one. The toy is cheezy, but the flitting sound was wonderful! lol.....



Loved reading your entire post Hilda, and got quite a chuckle from things in it, but was wondering if you have a photo of the bat in the cage? You've intrigued me.

BTW is it anything like this year's crow in a cage that Target will be carrying? http://www.target.com/p/animated-crow-in-cage/-/A-14550133#prodSlot=large_6_3
Figure they might be made by the same manufacturer (probably Gemmy). I have a Gemmy animated crow overseeing a candy dish the kids love. I might enjoy a bat for all my vampire theme. I use a latex bat in a large cage but the little kids might like something animated. Our BLs are generally slow to put out the halloween so haven't even attempted to check out our stores.


I sometimes hear the same sort of things you referred to in your full post by an employee at your BL store. I never know what to say generally so let it go. Next time I think I will ask if they are as upset that Christmas decorations are going out even before Halloween. Let's face it The vast majority of Christmas items have nothing to do with the religious holiday of Christmas. Are they telling shoppers to not buy into the capitalism and not shop for Christmas decorations as well. Seriously these folks should find another job and quite honestly I find it offensive when any employee tries to push whatever their personal platform is on me. That's not why I am in the store trying to shop.

Glad You didn't get grabbed at the door for shop lifting!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks GhostofSpookie! Sorry. I didn't take any pics. I'll try to describe it. It was small. Only about eight inches high and very very plastic looking. There was a teeny bluish LED lite in the bottom which spotlighted a teeny mylar(?) bat, and the wire is very obvious. It is motion activated and when you put your hand near the cage, the little bat moves about wildly hitting the sides creating a quite authentic flapping sound. The kids just thought it was funny, and I loved the sound. I wish I could create that sound (and have the toy out of sight). It was a perfect bat flapping effect. It really is too small and toy-like looking for a 'serious' decoration. Although, I think, kids would love to see it. Also, the price (if I remember correctly) was in the $15 range? I was thinking about it... that is when the sermon began. (wink)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I've talked myself out of a few items last year and this already. I'm going to check out HomeGoods this year but really don't want to see anything if you know what I mean. I will look for the little bat when I go to BL though. If nothing else just to test it out and listen to the flapping .


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW is it anything like this year's crow in a cage that Target will be carrying? http://www.target.com/p/animated-crow-in-cage/-/A-14550133#prodSlot=large_6_3


Coolest / goofiest thing on that website - Target is the eyeball wreath! lol http://www.target.com/p/eyeball-wreath/-/A-14564139#prodSlot=large_6_12


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Paint It Black said:


> The skull looks like Mercury Glass. Am I correct? Seems like the same material that Michaels is featuring this year in some of their decor.


I thought the same as soon as I saw it That skull is really neat, Kymmm.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hilda..I would've just bursted out with an evil cackle..some people are rude and should not work retail if they get grumpy with such things.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

I am going to have to go check out the one near soon. I would be ecstatic of they did!


----------



## Corpsesnight (Dec 23, 2011)

Has anyone seen the resin skulls at big lots yet? The same ones Walgreens


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I had to google "Mercury Glass"  and yes... that is what the skull looks like it is made out of!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That was an excellent price for yours, Kymmm; pretty much 1/3 of what they want for this chap at Pottery Barn: http://www.potterybarn.com/products/halloween-mercury-glass-skull/


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Went on a Big Lots reconnaissance mission this afternoon. LOL Got in. Took pictures. Got out without incident. 

Here's what I found...

Autumn aisle, up front of store. I do like those 'mercury glass' type pumpkins on top shelf.









More foliage... Those are squat white ceramic owls on top shelf.









I did think these tall glass pumpkins were interesting.









Halloween aisle in next post...


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures and glad you made it out without the preacher preach'n nonsense!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Halloween aisle... front endcap.









All the lights on the right. The usual suspects. Most of which I remember from last year.









Yard stakes on left. I like the metal ones.









Gel clings and miscellaneous goodies.









Looks like plenty more room on shelves. I can only imagine they are going to have more. 
Closeup of shelves in next post.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

A closeup of the shelf...









There's the 'mercury glass' skull previously discussed... 









Closeups of the 'My Pet Bat' toy. Not really a decoration, but again, it did make my son and I laugh.  We got a few of them going... love that flitting bat sound.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Great pics. I went into our local one and nothing yet. Did they have any seasonal candles?


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

I ruined bathroom door with those bloody clings last year... I like the hand ones in the pic. Any problems with putting them on glass? I'm assuming they would be ok?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

mamadada said:


> I ruined bathroom door with those bloody clings last year... I like the hand ones in the pic. Any problems with putting them on glass? I'm assuming they would be ok?


Glass is basically what they are meant for, so windows or mirrors are ideal. My best advice is this: If you have the slightest bit of doubt, _don't_

Thanks for going through the trouble of taking pictures and uploading them, Hilda.


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

Last year, I traced my own hands and arms onto black contact paper and put them in the bathroom window to look like someone was trying to climb out. It looked pretty cool, I think.


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

I like the coffin couch cover LOL http://www.target.com/p/spooky-scenes-coffin-couch-cover/-/A-12777458#prodSlot=large_1_12


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I really need to plan to checking out Big Lots.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Paul Melniczek said:


> Great pics. I went into our local one and nothing yet. Did they have any seasonal candles?


Now that you ask... I didn't notice candles.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

@@Hilda, did you go back to Big Lots again so we could get photos? BTW I'm excited to see the Bloody Mary Tavern Sign again this year. I waited too long two years ago and then looked for it last year but didn't see it in any of my local stores. Hope stores out my way are restocking it. 

Great pics. And thanks for the bat in the cage especially.


I've been looking more closely at Photo 2, top right shelf, and now I'm not sure that is the Bloody Mary sign. Do you remember seeing it or can you tell from the photo? I thought the BM sign was red with just text. This one looks red with a graphic as well as text. Hmmm.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

For some reason, the My Pet Bat reminds me an older circular cop light in a cage. 

I assume there is a bat in the cage. What material is the bat made of? Does the bat move?


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

I checked out my local Big Lots today in search of that sparkly skull, but while they hadn't put that out on the shelves yet, they were thoughtful enough to leave out copies of most if not all of the planograms, so I snagged pictures of them, plus of a few of the individual items they had put out: Big Lots Halloween

I also got some of the inventory information, so if anyone is looking for item numbers or prices, just let me know.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

That's what mine had when I was in two days ago. So close yet so far away...


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> @@Hilda, did you go back to Big Lots again so we could get photos? BTW I'm excited to see the Bloody Mary Tavern Sign again this year. I waited too long two years ago and then looked for it last year but didn't see it in any of my local stores. Hope stores out my way are restocking it.
> Great pics. And thanks for the bat in the cage especially.
> I've been looking more closely at Photo 2, top right shelf, and now I'm not sure that is the Bloody Mary sign. Do you remember seeing it or can you tell from the photo? I thought the BM sign was red with just text. This one looks red with a graphic as well as text. Hmmm.


LOL Well I was next door at Michaels to buy some craft supplies for projects, so I did scamper in Big Lots to get some pictures to post. I had my camera in the car, but then thought that was a little bit much. LOL I used my iphone, which I am totally inexperienced using the camera feature. I don't remember specifically what the signs say. Sorry. I'll look again next visit.

EDIT: Oh check out CDW's link above. It is a Bloody Mary sign! 



Halloweenfan said:


> For some reason, the My Pet Bat reminds me an older circular cop light in a cage.
> I assume there is a bat in the cage. What material is the bat made of? Does the bat move?


Sorry the picture was not better. The light reflected on that clear plastic liner inside the cage. There is a little black bat silhouette on a bent piece of wire (or plastic). When you get close, it flaps about wildly bouncing off that clear plastic liner and makes a great 'bat flapping' noise. (If that makes sense.) It was $14. I think the sudden movement and sound is where the laugh factor comes in... it gets zero points for realism. LOL


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

CDW said:


> I checked out my local Big Lots today in search of that sparkly skull, but while they hadn't put that out on the shelves yet, they were thoughtful enough to leave out copies of most if not all of the planograms, so I snagged pictures of them, plus of a few of the individual items they had put out: Big Lots Halloween
> 
> I also got some of the inventory information, so if anyone is looking for item numbers or prices, just let me know.


Their stuff this year looks pretty cool. I may check mine this week to see what they have.  Personally I really like the Zombie Pathway markers.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

About the arched back wireframe black cat. I bought one last year, and was very disappointed. Not with the product, but the whole thing just disappears outside at night. Once it is lit, the decoration turns into a jumble of suspended orange lights. You lose the cat shape completely, and I used mine in an area with a lot of ambient lighting. I was bummed because it is a pretty item. 

I just wanted to point this out. Keep in mind where you will be using this decoration before you buy it. I had to crop the picture of the scene to show you what I meant... It was hard to find the cat in the large picture. LOL


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Hilda said:


> About the arched back wireframe black cat. I bought one last year, and was very disappointed. Not with the product, but the whole thing just disappears outside at night. Once it is lit, the decoration turns into a jumble of suspended orange lights. You lose the cat shape completely, and I used mine in an area with a lot of ambient lighting. I was bummed because it is a pretty item.
> 
> I just wanted to point this out. Keep in mind where you will be using this decoration before you buy it. I had to crop the picture of the scene to show you what I meant... It was hard to find the cat in the large picture. LOL


A LOT Of those lighted wire sculptures are like that, from the Halloween ones to the Christmas ones. I found out the hard way too. I bought something that was supposed to be a bat but once up & plugged in you couldn't tell what the hell it was except some purple lights.

The cat would probably look better inside or without the lights.

I see in Elmo up there that I might have to get for the cousin's little girl that loves Elmo.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

I am getting reports Charlie Brown and Snoopy have been seen at Big Lots this year! Here is an image I was sent via my FB page however I did not take this image at our Big Lots so I dont know what all locations may be carrying these.


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

Mr. Gris said:


> I am getting reports Charlie Brown and Snoopy have been seen at Big Lots this year! Here is an image I was sent via my FB page however I did not take this image at our Big Lots so I dont know what all locations may be carrying these.


I didn't realize there was such a demand for these guys - I took a picture of them too, so I just added it to the album I linked to earlier. Charlie Brown was there as well - you can just see him hiding behind Snoopy in the picture.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Not too thrilled about the cartoon characters (too cute for my tastes), but I am liking those new hanging candleholders very much.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

I think I will be getting the Peanuts figures. We have a Pumpkin Patch and Cutout Designated for kids that revolves arount the Great Pumpkin. These would be great additions. Thanks CDW for the additional confirmation and info.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I'll be in their tommorrow or thursday so hopefully they have some good stuff in my location.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

mamadada said:


> I ruined bathroom door with those bloody clings last year... I like the hand ones in the pic. Any problems with putting them on glass? I'm assuming they would be ok?


As did I. I tried using a primer and then 5 coats of paint and they still bled through.


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

I went to 2 Big lots last weekend and not even the slightest sign of Halloween.


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

oh wow I want charlie and snoopy


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I stopped by one in the town where I work last weekend and they had nothing at all


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Here's the deal, retail puts out the stuff they have in storage from last season first. It hopefully gets rid of it before the second group which has the new stuff. That is why it seems pretty thin at first, plus is used as a monitor of what's going to be of main interest for shoppers this season.
So if there was something you missed last year you may get your opportunity to grab it early.
As for the bats, have none of you seen the mason jars with the "pet" butterfly or firefly that BL has carried for years now? Bat is same thing. I love my Firefly! 
Our BL was almost done setting up last Monday, the 22nd, I was shocked and excited, the guys doing it gave me an odd look! LOL



Hilda said:


> LOL Well I was next door at Michaels to buy some craft supplies for projects, so I did scamper in Big Lots to get some pictures to post. I had my camera in the car, but then thought that was a little bit much. LOL I used my iphone, which I am totally inexperienced using the camera feature. I don't remember specifically what the signs say. Sorry. I'll look again next visit.
> 
> EDIT: Oh check out CDW's link above. It is a Bloody Mary sign!
> 
> ...


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I have bloody spatters, hand and foot marks decals from Party City from around 10 years ago, I've used them several Halloweens on our tile, terrazzo floor, tub, shower curtain, BR counter, but they are looking their age. I was going to buy new ones and have seen several posts on how everyone has had serious issues with them lately. Obviously made much more inferior over recent years. Such a shame!

I put the vinyl decals from Walmart of the Pirate in my BR on a painted wall and of the flying bats out on our patio on the painted wall of the house 2 yrs ago. The BR ones came off okay, but the bats outside pulled off paint! Maybe because was up for a month on a wall that had sunshine on it for some of the time? I don't know, but am hesitant to try those again either!



Garthgoyle said:


> Glass is basically what they are meant for, so windows or mirrors are ideal. My best advice is this: If you have the slightest bit of doubt, _don't_
> 
> Thanks for going through the trouble of taking pictures and uploading them, Hilda.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Going to check out the new Big Lots today! Didn't make it last week so I leave work early on Wed. so I'm going to check it out & then hit up Michaels.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Last year they had some fairly nice kitchen towels and table runners. I am hoping they get something like that in again this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Re: The BL "Bloody Mary" oval lit sign next to the Vampire Pub sign. 

I took a look at CDWs photos, Thanks BTW!, and I'm thinking it's a new sign. Can't make enough out but it almost looks like one of those monkeys with cymbals on it. Am I just imaginging that?


Paint, really liking those spider dish towels. Don't remember them from last year. I really wish I could head to BL today but don't have the time. Hopefully next week and hopefully they will have the shelves completely stocked. I guess I should call first....bit of a drive. Really appreciate all the early photos.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

GOS, I don't think it is the same Bloody Mary sign, and I am not liking this one as much. It just doesn't show up as well or something. I like the Dracula's Pub sign much better of the two available here.

The orange spider towels last year were really thick and nice. They also really "popped" in some nice color in the kitchen.


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Re: The BL "Bloody Mary" oval lit sign next to the Vampire Pub sign.
> 
> I took a look at CDWs photos, Thanks BTW!, and I'm thinking it's a new sign. Can't make enough out but it almost looks like one of those monkeys with cymbals on it. Am I just imaginging that?
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure it's a spooky "Bloody Mary" holding a cocktail glass with a piece of celery in it (natch). Here's a detail image:









I think the one in my picture is a bit broken on the bottom.
EDIT: not broken, just awesome; I went back to Big Lots today, and I realized that the open section at the bottom of the sign is actually black plastic to the naked eye, it's just that it's IR-transparent, so the camera sees right through it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks CDW. You're great. Glad you had a photo you could share. Guess it wasn't a monkey with cymbals however. ROTFLOL. Bloody Mary's husband must be rolling on the floor as well! The sign is different than the one I remember. I have the Vampire Pub sign and love it. I'll have to think about this new Bloody Mary sign though. I kind of like the background of the sign and I love the red color rspecially when it's lit. I'll have to see if she grows on me.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Ha! I talked myself into going over to BL and buying (the last) Dracula's Pub sign this morning. I am going to put it on top of the china hutch in between two vampire light-up decorations I found at rummage sales this year, pictured below.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I am not sure what I think of the Bloody Mary sign yet (will have to see it in person); on the other hand, I love the Misfits reject that PIB owns


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

Hilda said:


> A closeup of the shelf...
> 
> View attachment 161218
> 
> ...


cool pictures!! i can't wait to check biglots i love the items


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Checked my local BL today, they had a few lights and the end cap but nothing all that great yet, they were still stocking back to school, so hopefully this weekend they have it all out.


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Went to my Local big lots tonight and went straight back to where they keep all there halloween merch. They had isles full!! Here is a lil pic i took of end isle


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Hit up the bright, shiny new BL & it was shiny & new!

They had some Halloween stuff, mostly what's in the pic above me & what others have posted. I saw no Peanuts characters or Elmo which was disappointing because that was the ONE thing I knew I was buying. But I'm sure there will be more to come once the school supplies are moved out. They didn't have the linens or doormats out yet either.

It was just nice to go into a discount store like that & not have it look like a horde of undisciplined 3 year olds were unleashed on the place.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> Hit up the bright, shiny new BL & it was shiny & new!
> 
> 
> It was just nice to go into a discount store like that & not have it look like a horde of undisciplined 3 year olds were unleashed on the place.


LOL. I just choked on my coffee reading that last line. So true!!











Hilda's metal witch sign looked so good on her front porch, I decided to get one too!


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

I visited my local Big Lots today,and found it...2/3 set-up for Halloween. I noticed something no one else mentioned, a crow on a stand. It repeats back whatever you say to it in a Pete the Repeat Parrot fashion. It looks kind of toy-like in that it's only about 5-6 inches tall, although it moves quite a bit. Has anyone else seen these in their Big Lots? 

I also saw the My Pet Bat toy, and I have to say, It's kind of sad. A simple bat shape cut out of thin plastic suspended in the dead center of the cage. The two I looked at just spun around in place, barely ever hitting the sides. It isn't made by Gemmy, so that's kind of good. That would have been an emberassment to their name. Nothing else really caught my eye.

P.S.: RCIAG, I couldn't have said it better, and I know how you feel. Our Dollar Tree moved into an old PetCo building a few years ago and it didn't look too bad... for about a month. After that, it looks how you would expect a discount store to look (items strewn about, on the floor, etc.). Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> I visited my local Big Lots today,and found it...2/3 set-up for Halloween. I noticed something no one else mentioned, a crow on a stand. It repeats back whatever you say to it in a Pete the Repeat Parrot fashion. It looks kind of toy-like in that it's only about 5-6 inches tall, although it moves quite a bit. Has anyone else seen these in their Big Lots?


Yep, I bought one - BIGANT started a thread where we've been looking at the hacking possibilities.


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

posted in the what did you find section, guess I will post here as well loll Found these today and bought them. Also my store had one long section with stuff, but a lot was from last year, well about half was. They did have Elmo, and the mummy, and a green skeleton that looks new this year.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I almost bought one of those pumpkins. It just didn't grab me hard enough I guess.


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

My big lots started putting out Halloween I love the Yard stake with the skulls.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

my biglots cleared some shelves and had those papers with the pictures of items


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

I went to Big Lots last night. They had 4 talking Ravens. I tried each one out and it didn't talk back. I must have done something wrong. I'm pretty sure each one had batteries. I'm going to wait for more opinions on here before I decide to get one. I did, however, like the owl with the flashing eyes.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

There's a switch on the back that you have to turn on to get it to work. Funny..I bought the crow and that orange pumpkin too.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Well, I bought a crow. While reading the thread about them I noticed that people were buying two or three at a time. They were also commenting about how they were all gone after a weekend. I started to think, "What if I want one and they're all gone when I go to buy one?". And that's when I went out right then and there to buy one. 

Curse you, Halloween Forum!


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

*LED black light spot with AC power at Big Lots for $15 - plus gave the raven a miss*

My local Big Lots has an LED black light spot with AC power (uses a cord) for $15. Not sure how well it works as I didn't buy one. They also had 3 of the animatronic ravens. Two seemed not to move (broken motion, though they could repeat sound). There was one fully functional one. But I just wasn't impressed with the mechanism. Would like to see it operate continuously and wish it was a little larger. I too will wait this one out until and unless I see some good hacks for it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> Well, I bought a crow. While reading the thread about them I noticed that people were buying two or three at a time. They were also commenting about how they were all gone after a weekend. I started to think, "What if I want one and they're all gone when I go to buy one?". And that's when I went out right then and there to buy one.
> 
> Curse you, Halloween Forum!



I found a few animated recordable talking crows left at a second BL I visited today. Hubby wanted to sleep in so it gave me the perfect opportunity to check them out. Both stores BTW had a decent amount of halloween mdse out on the shelves. Definitely not complete but I figure if I had waited til Monday or Tuesday to go to BL the crows would have been sold out by then as there were so few.

Mike hope if you change your mind you'll still find them this year. 

Along side the talking crows I also found two versions of LED eyeballs with a Try Me. The two eyeballs are attached to a base. Kind of blood shot looking. One version is sort of human like and the other set is more vertical slit eyed reptile like. Comes with a suction cup, $5. Picked up 3 of these for some monster project down the road. 

And in the same section I saw the silver Animated Skulls, $14. These skulls while different on the outside have the same sound track, musical, as talking skulls I saw at Walmart a few years ago. Kind of annoying as is but might be a cool prop if hacked. The red LED eyes light up when he sings/talks. They do have a Try Me.

I did want to tell you guys that if you are looking for those vintage looking LED Hurricane Lanterns that have been discussed on this thread earlier in the year, my stores both had them marked down 50% off, so $5 each. They have a frosted hurricane plastic shade and the base is a rusty brown metallic look. I took lots of photos while at BL so will post later today. They also have a Try Me button and the LED is a nice warm yellow glow. I picked up 5 for my cave or western theme and both of my stores right now had a number on the shelves--not sure when the sale started, might have been this week. 

If you are looking for LED camping lanterns, they had a two versions. The black one was a bit more expensive and had 17 LEDs so probably kind of bright, then there was the 14 LED version by iZoom in camo green or red and these were $8. What was kind of cool about this version was they had an enhanced Dimmer Switch on them! I might go back for one of these. Kind of nice to be able to dial it down and certainly a realistic effect if you are using an actor who can adjust it. Looks like is version also has a 12-hour timer.

They had some interesting pathway marker versions this year, $16 each. Also saw two versions of the $12 LED candleabras (white or black candles dripped with blood). These are a nice weight to use for a floating candleabra in a scene. In fact Mike did a nice tutorial on using a Walgreens one a few years back.

I did see the bat in the cage and agree with people that it's not that impressive. Little kids might find it fun. I set one off and it kept hitting the cage, so was kind of annoying. 

Flying ghosts were back, kind of a halloween staple. These are 35 inches tall. Didn't catch the price on them. 

Quite a bit of a variety of lighting. Some solar ($4), some miniature bulbs (2.75), some spherical ($10). The LED crackled globe lights might be new this year, in orange or purple, $10. Diamond cut LED long strands 120 ct C3 lights in orange or purple, $15. Rope lighting, orange or purple, $15. 20-ct micro waterproof strands with battery (battery is not waterproof however) in purple or orange, think $8 and nice color...almost bought for use on a wreath. Also liked this vintage glisten LED glass light strand with kind of mercury glass globe shades, $12, with Try Me. 

Garden Statuary and Gazing Balls are 50% off.

One of my BL had the Bloody Mary and Dracula's Pub signs out and lit. Dracula's Pub is still my favorite.

Photos of all and more later when I get a chance to upload.


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> And in the same section I saw the silver Animated Skulls, $14. These skulls while different on the outside have the same sound track, musical, as talking skulls I saw at Walmart a few years ago. Kind of annoying as is but might be a cool prop if hacked. The red LED eyes light up when he sings/talks. They do have a Try Me.


I actually thought they did a very good job with the animatronics on this; the jaw motion seemed very smooth and well-synchronized with the audio. I just have no use for a chrome skull, unfortunately, and the sculpt wasn't fantastic either.




Ghost of Spookie said:


> Flying ghosts were back, kind of a halloween staple. These are 35 inches tall. Didn't catch the price on them.


According to the inventory sheet, those are $16.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I bought some of those eyeballs too for the same reason! I have the feeling there's more to come once the back to school stuff is gone.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

We stopped in today and they were stocked up. Overall, the selection wasn't too bad. We liked the pathway markers, especially the trees, the lanterns, and the Bloody Mary sign. I already have Dracula's Pub. Didn't see any harvest or fall candles. Anyone else?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Paul Melniczek said:


> We stopped in today and they were stocked up. Overall, the selection wasn't too bad. We liked the pathway markers, especially the trees, the lanterns, and the Bloody Mary sign. I already have Dracula's Pub. Didn't see any harvest or fall candles. Anyone else?



Looked liked ours was just starting to put things out. Not a whole lot of Halloween items, but they did have a lot of Fall. Paul, they did have some candles at mine, but I honestly didn't bother to see what scents they were.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

I picked up the dracula's pub sign. I was tempted on the halloween lanterns..


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

My Big Lots has put stuff out. Bit I'm really underwhelmed. Looks a lot like stuff from years past.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I finally got to big lots...very disappointed. They continue jacking up the prices of lights. I saw a lot of stuff my grandma would probably buy if she wasn't dead, but nothing I'd put in my yard. Way too cutesy and poorly imitating Michaels for me.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm STILL waiting for the glass skulls and bottles to be put out at my local Big lots stores...i want to buy them but it looks like they will be the very last things my stores put out


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

mikeerdas said:


> My local Big Lots has an LED black light spot with AC power (uses a cord) for $15. Not sure how well it works as I didn't buy one. They also had 3 of the animatronic ravens. Two seemed not to move (broken motion, though they could repeat sound). There was one fully functional one. But I just wasn't impressed with the mechanism. Would like to see it operate continuously and wish it was a little larger. I too will wait this one out until and unless I see some good hacks for it.


Yes, I saw those black light spots, but passed when i saw it said indoor use only. The price was high too, if you wanted a few. I've been thinking, they would work nicely in a witches cupboard if it contained potions reactive to black light. Mine does, so maybe after the price drops, I might pick up some.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Animated "Talk Back" Raven*

Thought I would mention that _all 4 of the ravens at my BL worked_. Not all of them were switched to the ON position however. And if someone had tried it out and then turned it OFF there is still a little bit of juice left in it so it may seem like it almost works. Someone already mentioned that you need to check the switch before trying it out in the store, but if it wasn't posted in this thread (think it's also mentioned in the Prop Section), here's what you need to do. Don't assume if it doesn't repeat your words first time out that it's broken. Do this first:

There's a little Orange _switch located on the Left backside of the branch_. You can reach your finger into the packaging to access it. The OFF position is to the Right as the bird faces you; ON is to the Left as the bird faces you. After turning ON, depress and hold the button on top of the branch and say something. Release the button and after a few seconds the bird will come to life and repeat what you said back to you. _"Pretty clever bird!" don't you think? _Can't wait to see what people find to do with him.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I'll check out the newer BL this week to see if they have the same selection. Although we didn't buy anything, there were a few items we liked. Again, it's tough to find something really cool in these types of stores because we have some great vintage pieces, and unique items from craft shows and local places.


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

Our local Big Lots has most of the Halloween shelves filled. I was able to get the glass skull, the talking raven and 2 of the candelabras with black candles. I also get a glass owl that has a light inside that has a flicker effect.


----------



## Drez (Sep 27, 2012)

Went to my third big lots today and finally scored a talking raven however when I got home and put fresh battery's in it doesn't work. Well let me rephrase..... It kind of moves but no sound. 

I also grabbed a couple of those black light spots and when I tried it out they are very very bright. However it looked more of like a blue light then a black light. It did make the white shirt I was wearing "glow" but not as bright as say a tube black light and honestly it was hard to tell if it was the light reflecting off the shirt or the actual black light making it glow.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

I have been reading up on bluckys (first time using the term), and was wondering if anyone thought Big Lots would have them again for the $12 price like they used to. I have been wanting to try my hand at turning them into something actually good, but couldn't remember seeing them anywhere for the last couple years, and I would prefer not to buy them online. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> I have been reading up on bluckys (first time using the term), and was wondering if anyone thought Big Lots would have them again for the $12 price like they used to. I have been wanting to try my hand at turning them into something actually good, but couldn't remember seeing them anywhere for the last couple years, and I would prefer not to buy them online. Any info is appreciated.


They're not on any of the planograms I saw, which doesn't bode well. Sometimes stores will put out leftovers from last year as well, so there's always that possibility, but the chances seem pretty slim.

When I had a summertime need for a blucky last year, I just called around to all the local party stores until I found one that had some in the back, though they weren't out on the shelves, so you might give that a shot. He definitely wasn't $12, unfortunately. Last year the Spirit stores around me had lots of them, so if you can wait until those open that should be an option too.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks, CDW. Now that I think of it, there is a small local party store that just repacks everything that doesn't sell, so I'll check there. Never even thought of that!


----------



## HazelLenore (Sep 12, 2012)

I can confirm that the Culver City, CA Big Lots has stuff out. Pretty much the same as has what's been already mentioned. They did have a good half dozen of the mercury-ish glass skulls out (which I admit, look a lot better/cooler in person than I was expecting), plus an assortment of other various glass bottles and pumpkins. And for those interested, they had some of the peanuts characters pictured in previous posts. I definitely noticed a snoopy, but didn't pay particular attention to the other specifics.

I, too, was disappointed to see that the Pet Bat was fairly lame in person. I was hoping that everyone was being uber picky... but nope, not really. I really need to learn me some animatronics, because it's a fun idea.

Oh well, guess it's just a talking raven + glass skull for me!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

FTR & in case anyone doesn't know or is wondering what mercury glass is, the "mercury glass" skulls aren't REAL mercury glass but glass designed to appear like real mercury glass. Real mercury glass is far more delicate than most of what's passing as "mercury glass" these days. Not that there isn't new REAL mercury glass out there, just these skulls aren't it, but they're still pretty cool & actually affordable.

Real mercury glass is, well, think of your grandparents glass Christmas ornaments, the kind that feel like an empty egg shell, like you could put your finger through them (I've done it more than once unfortunately), when they drop & break they make a pop sorta noise (ugh, I hate that I know that noise), THAT'S REAL mercury glass.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercury_glass

Stuff like this:









I have a TON of these ornaments that were from the turn of the century that belonged to a great-grandmother I never met. I love & treasure them & finally put them back on our Christmas tree once the Furry Ruiner Bros. got over their kitten phase.

If anything, the stuff Big Lots is selling is probably more useful than REAL mercury glass because it won't be as susceptible to the heat/cold changes & won't break as easily.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> I have been reading up on bluckys (first time using the term), and was wondering if anyone thought Big Lots would have them again for the $12 price like they used to. I have been wanting to try my hand at turning them into something actually good, but couldn't remember seeing them anywhere for the last couple years, and I would prefer not to buy them online. Any info is appreciated.


I've only seen Bluckies at Spirit and Halloween USA/City lately. They've been going for about $19.99. last I looked a couple years ago.


----------



## lynneblue (Jan 28, 2010)

I was just at Big Lots in VA, they had path markers that have spooky sounds, ghost, zombie, skull, open mouth skull.ghoul, a small talking raven, he repeats what 
he hears, yard signs, I think they has just gotten started...


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

Here are my two ravens "talking" to each other in an endless loop. Just had to put the two together and let 'em go.






And here is a cross-link, posted here before, to a separate thread specifically about the raven and musings on if it can be hacked:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/128039-10-dollar-animated-raven-big-lots.html


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

mikeerdas said:


> Here are my two ravens "talking" to each other in an endless loop. Just had to put the two together and let 'em go.


Sounds like they could be the next beatboxing champions; you should put them on America's Got Talent


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

They sound like my cat coughing up a hair ball!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hoping not to repeat photos here, but here are some pics from my recent trip to Big Lots. Prices and any additional info added in album description when available.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

And a few more:

These vintage like plastic battery operated LED lanterns are 50% off, orig. $10, now $5. 





























Bar signs, lit:






















I have a bunch of closeup shelf photos of products that for the most part have already been shown. If you want me to post them, let me know and I'll upload them.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> I have been reading up on bluckys (first time using the term), and was wondering if anyone thought Big Lots would have them again for the $12 price like they used to. I have been wanting to try my hand at turning them into something actually good, but couldn't remember seeing them anywhere for the last couple years, and I would prefer not to buy them online. Any info is appreciated.


The last few years the Big Lots I've been into have had them but they're closer to $20 now, I wanna say they were $18 or something like that. They don't usually show up until they're fully into Halloween & all the back to school stuff is gone.

I bought some of those waterproof lights but haven't taken them outta the package yet.


----------



## ah2610 (Aug 8, 2012)

Does Big Lots usually run sales or issue % off coupons? I don't really shop there outside of Halloween season. There are a few things I'm interested in but I'll hold out of there will be coups!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Sometimes they have 20-percent-off days, on all you buy. Also, if you sign up for their card, and spend $20 each trip, you get a 20-percent-off coupon after 10 $20 purchases. Their stuff does go on sale after the season is over.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

When I stopped there today, they were basically just beginning setup, but BL had some cool items. Mainly, I wanted to grab one of the skulls, although I also noticed this studded spiderweb pumpkin nearby that I really liked (glittered a little, but not overdone and tacky, I would like to think), and a color-changing, hanging lantern with bats and scrollwork ($12).


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> FTR & in case anyone doesn't know or is wondering what mercury glass is, the "mercury glass" skulls aren't REAL mercury glass but glass designed to appear like real mercury glass. Real mercury glass is far more delicate than most of what's passing as "mercury glass" these days. Not that there isn't new REAL mercury glass out there, just these skulls aren't it, but they're still pretty cool & actually affordable.
> 
> Real mercury glass is, well, think of your grandparents glass Christmas ornaments, the kind that feel like an empty egg shell, like you could put your finger through them (I've done it more than once unfortunately), when they drop & break they make a pop sorta noise (ugh, I hate that I know that noise), THAT'S REAL mercury glass.
> 
> ...


There were also mercury glass objects like vases and candle sticks that were not a fragile as the ornaments. What made them mercury glass was they were coated on the inside with actual mercury..like in an old thermometer..basically looked like fine silver objects for those that could not afford fine silver..and if you ever dropped at and it broke..you might get a mild case of mercury posioning cleaning up the mess...


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Out on an errand today near our Big Lots, so stopped in. They now have the kitchen and table linens out that I have been waiting for.  Anyway, really nice $6 table runners. Not as impressed with the kitchen towels sets this year, so I didn't get any. I did buy some black and white vinyl tablecloths ($3.50 ea.) for card tables and two of our other tables for a party. 




















Some of the garden and seasonal items were 50 percent off. I found a wooden pelican ($8) for the pirate scene, and a battery-operated plastic hurricane lamp for a western scene. I think Ghost of Spookie pointed them out already, now $5 each. It will go on the table in my saloon.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Like the tablecloths. I have the same pelican for my pirate scenes. And now the lantern too! I really like that it's plastic and can't shatter and cut someone.

While kind of theme specific, thought I would mention that when I was in the store this past weekend that they also had their Wowee Alive animated toy critters on clearance. For my carnival theme where I'll incorporate animals as part of the theme, I picked up two of the lion cubs. Orig. $25 each and got them for $15 each. Figure other stores are clearing out their left over Wowee Alive animals too. All of the sale items like the vintage lanterns and the Wowee animals were not in their standard sections but along outside walls with signs listing %s off. I stumbled upon both of them by accident.

I'm thinking the cubs will be together and as the kids are looking at them, the father lion pops out with a roar or growl. Bought a great lion Mask from Halloween Asylum a while back for this purpose. Thinking father lion only needs to push a head out from a curtained area for the effect I want. Wowee is also the company that had those baby chimps a few years back. Have one of those as well for my carnival and remember someone posted they had two and had them play off each other.


----------



## ptbounce (May 8, 2013)

Stopped in yesterday after work. The pathway lights were nice. Everything else sucked


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Paint It Black said:


> Out on an errand today near our Big Lots, so stopped in. They now have the kitchen and table linens out that I have been waiting for.  Anyway, really nice $6 table runners. Not as impressed with the kitchen towels sets this year, so I didn't get any. I did buy some black and white vinyl tablecloths ($3.50 ea.) for card tables and two of our other tables for a party.


Great buys. I am pretty sure that I own the same tablecloth as this (or one very similar), although I purchased it elsewhere a couple of years ago.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OMG the aisle where they have the doormats just REEKS of rubber!! And that's not a good thing. I remember buying 2 of those things last year & even though they've been outside for a year they STILL reek. I didn't bring them inside because I had 2 Halloween & 2 Christmas ones & I was hoping they'd be out in the weather & lose some of the stench but they don't.

Just remember that when buying those things.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Stopped at BL today. Bunch of glittery crap. Won't be going back. They used to carry some real nice stuff; tombstones, bats, reaper figures, nice props you could use for outdoor decorating, etc.. Seems they have gone the way of some other retailers. Sigh.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I also got thiiiis close to getting an Elmo but they only had display models out which actually turned out to be a good thing. 

There's a larger Elmo dressed as Frankenstein & a smaller one where he's dressed as a pumpkin. The pumpkin Elmo is much cuter. The larger one was priced at $25, not sure what the smaller one costs, it was tied down to a shelf & it had no tag. They're pretty flimsy, made of wire & some other weird fabric but they come in one piece so there's nothing to put together. The employee I talked to said they'd get more in Tuesday so I'll hit 'em up then.

I also saw the Spirit sign (which will be next door to Big Lots) that said "Opening in September" but no actual date.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I picked up one of those table cloths yesterday too. I got the 60" round. $3.50 was a good price. I just wish they'd do actual CLOTH ones. 
I hadn't seen these the last time I was in








And I SO want this sign since my "Bar" has always been called "Bloody Mary's Bar"! Have to figure out a way to change it to Bar instead of tavern...


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I just got back from a local BL and they have an endcap selection of fall candles. I picked up Pumpkin Pie and Autumn Harvest, $5 each. There were several others, but no actual Halloween scents.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

im not sure if i said this but people who said the my pet bat is cheesy and cheap are right  and it would have been embarrising if it was made by gemmy


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

GAH!! Went back to the Big Lots last Thursday & they STILL didn't have any Elmo or Peanuts out to buy. They still just had the display ones.

I'm planning on checking a couple others & it's not a huge deal if I can't get the pumpkin Elmo since the little girl who will be receiving it doesn't even know about it yet but I don't understand why they'd bother putting up the display ones if there's zero to buy. OK, wait, I know why. They want you to come back & maybe even if Elmo isn't there you'll buy something else, I just think it's silly. All I did was walk in to the display, saw it wasn't there, made a beeline to see if any other Halloween stuff was put out (it wasn't) so I left.

I'd rather they wait to put things out until they actually have the stock to buy. It's like putting out the box of Cheerios but only having one & not selling you the one box they do have because it's the display box.

Big Lots used to be a big go-to for me & it has been lacking the last couple years. I think I've bought more Christmas stuff from them than anything else in the last few years.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

While waiting for the Spirit Halloween store to open today, I had some time to kill and stopped in the Big Lots across the street. Lucked out on getting 4 more working ravens so should be set. Glad I ended up having the time to kill. Figure if any break the haunt is covered and the broken ones won't be missed. I suspect that damaged ones are more likely little kids playing with the wings, not shipped that way from the mfgr.

They have their Garden clearance items at 75% off now. This location had a lot of reg. $14 Butterfly jars ( now 3.50) and those $10 Flickering LED vintage frosted globe lanterns left (now 2.50 each). Took home 4 more of the lanterns for my haunt. Merchandise will vary by store.

They also had these tarps for $10 that were camouflaged. Called "Lost Woods Tree Camouflage" they are 8 x 10 feet. Grommets every 3 feet. Might be something useful for someone's haunt. I'll come back and post a photo tonight.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

A few of the items Big Lots Has.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Speaking of 75% off garden items--I picked this up about a month ago, when our store started that sale. I plan on draping it with a layer of creepy cloth, and using it to hold my flaming Jack o' Lantern that I bought at BL many years ago. It was 75% off of the tagged price! I almost bought more of them, but I had to contain myself.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Our Big Lots are still at 50% off.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

LairMistress said:


> Speaking of 75% off garden items--I picked this up about a month ago, when our store started that sale. I plan on draping it with a layer of creepy cloth, and using it to hold my flaming Jack o' Lantern that I bought at BL many years ago. It was 75% off of the tagged price! I almost bought more of them, but I had to contain myself.
> 
> View attachment 167342


Oh dangit!!! I bought a silver gazing globe at Big Lots on clearance for my witch kitchen, but didn't get the stand! haha I wish I had seen this stand. (Now I don't know what to do with the globe.)


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I got one of the flickering LED lights on clearance, and gave it a quick grunge up. (Not my best work. Haste makes waste.) I will give it another redo when I have a little more time. (It's more authentic looking in a darkened room.)
I wish I had grabbed a few more. It's a really nice little item for $2.50.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I almost missed them too, Hilda. They're folded up in clear plastic bags with this hang tag. I thought that they were shepherd's hooks till I turned the tag over. You may want to check again.  

I snapped a couple of quick photos of it. I hadn't had it out of the package yet, and didn't realize how large the part is that the Jack would sit on. I'll have to put it on some sort of base first, it's too wide for the Jack. Oh well, I'll make it work!











Hilda said:


> Oh dangit!!! I bought a silver gazing globe at Big Lots on clearance for my witch kitchen, but didn't get the stand! haha I wish I had seen this stand. (Now I don't know what to do with the globe.)


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

All right. I'm getting kinda cheesed off with one of my Big Lots stores.

I was there 2 weeks ago & the guy said that he'd be getting in the lighted Pumpkin Elmo's soon. He had only one of them & it was the display & same goes for the Frankenstein Elmo & the Peanuts characters. 

I go back today because it's right next door to Spirit & they STILL don't have any Elmo's or Peanuts characters except the display ones, BUT THEY HAD SHELVES & SHELVES OF CHRISTMAS STUFF OUT!!!



I didn't check the other one because they didn't even have one on display but I may call them to see if they're getting any at all because I don't know if I'm even going back to the other one.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

RCIAG said:


> All right. I'm getting kinda cheesed off with one of my Big Lots stores.
> 
> I was there 2 weeks ago & the guy said that he'd be getting in the lighted Pumpkin Elmo's soon. He had only one of them & it was the display & same goes for the Frankenstein Elmo & the Peanuts characters.
> 
> ...


If my Big Lots still have the ones you want do you want them shipped to you? I am willing to do that just cover cost of items & shipping.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm OK for now but I'll keep you in mind. I'm going to keep checking because I have to stop & realize that we're crazy people who think of Halloween in August . 

It's not that big of a deal, she's 2 & has the attention span of a gnat so I'm not too worried if I don't get it. By the time it's time for the "normals" to put out Halloween stuff she'll have moved on to Dora or someone else. I bought a little gel cling of him which when you're 2 is pretty good too.

I'm more cheesed off that they put more into the Christmas stuff & already have it out & have MORE Christmas out than Halloween. I'm gonna check the newer, less disgusting store later in the week or call them to see if they're getting any.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hilda said:


> I got one of the flickering LED lights on clearance, and gave it a quick grunge up. (Not my best work. Haste makes waste.) I will give it another redo when I have a little more time. (It's more authentic looking in a darkened room.)
> I wish I had grabbed a few more. It's a really nice little item for $2.50.
> 
> View attachment 167459


Hilda, like what you did, rushed or not. Looks like lamp black to me. I have a half dozen or so of those now thanks to the 50 & 75% off sales and haven't touched them. Most likely project for next year (our landscape is almost done, finally, and next year all the lawn furniture will have covers and be out of the garage so I'll have workspace for my halloween, yeah!). So glad they were still on the shelf. You never know what will sell out. If you buy another one and grunge it up, i'd love to see you do a tutorial on it. I think it looks good. I love your distressing technique like with the bottles and such.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

My Big Lots had bluckies. They were the GID version and also had the new style of skull. Not sure if anyone cares about the anatomically-incorret blucky anymore, but I was excited to see them and for the first time and actually know their potential. At $25, as I've said before, I'd rather spend $5 more and get a Walgreens skeleton instead. Although if Walgreens doesn't pull through with their skeleton this year, the bluckies will be a viable option when they are marked down. 

Other than that, nothing new.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hilda, like what you did, rushed or not. Looks like lamp black to me. I have a half dozen or so of those now thanks to the 50 & 75% off sales and haven't touched them. Most likely project for next year (our landscape is almost done, finally, and next year all the lawn furniture will have covers and be out of the garage so I'll have workspace for my halloween, yeah!). So glad they were still on the shelf. You never know what will sell out. If you buy another one and grunge it up, i'd love to see you do a tutorial on it. I think it looks good. I love your distressing technique like with the bottles and such.


Thank you so much. I followed a tutorial Love Manor did on some different Big Lots lanterns last year (metal/glass). Since then, every time I get a lantern I have to age it. LOL 
 Thanks again. I do hope to grab a few more of these.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Hilda said:


> Thank you so much. I followed a tutorial Love Manor did on some different Big Lots lanterns last year (metal/glass). Since then, every time I get a lantern I have to age it. LOL
> Thanks again. I do hope to grab a few more of these.


Wish I scored some of these hurricane lanterns. Has anyone seen these in their BL store as of late? I understand they went 75% off last week. So I doubt any are left.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> My Big Lots had bluckies. They were the GID version and also had the new style of skull. Not sure if anyone cares about the anatomically-incorret blucky anymore, but I was excited to see them and for the first time and actually know their potential. At $25, as I've said before, I'd rather spend $5 more and get a Walgreens skeleton instead. Although if Walgreens doesn't pull through with their skeleton this year, the bluckies will be a viable option when they are marked down.
> 
> Other than that, nothing new.


Those Bluckies keep getting more expensive every year! You used to be able to get one for way less than $20. I think the first one I ever bought was under $15 or maybe even $10 & that wasn't that many years ago.

I agree, I'd rather have the Wally skelly than the Bluckies for an extra $5-$10.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Where I live the BL are like a month behind in mark down %'s. I've been waiting for over 2 months for the Districe 23 to go to 75% from 50%. 
When I was in last week the lanterns were not part of the mark downs.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Yea, about eight years ago the Blucky skeletons from Big Lots were $8.00, regular price.


----------



## HazelLenore (Sep 12, 2012)

Really, Big Lots? Really?









Ugh. You're dead to me now.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

HazelLenore said:


> Really, Big Lots? Really?
> 
> View attachment 169108
> 
> ...



Oh helllllllllllllllllllllll no! Already?!


----------



## HazelLenore (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah... that was my reaction. Christmas-themed haunt anyone?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

HazelLenore said:


> Christmas-themed haunt anyone?


If it involves Christmas staples like Rudolph, Frosty, and the jolly fat man being bludgeoned, dismembered, and eaten by their horrific doppelgangers, certainly


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Been out here since July! I just tell them Can I have Halloween first!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

One of the Big Lots near me was THE EXACT SAME WAY!!

I can't buy that frickin' Elmo, they STILL have no stock just the display models, they hardly have any Halloween candy, but I could buy every Christmas item I could ever think of. I could've bought 3 light up Christmas Yodas, several inflatables, at least a dozen Christmas trees but NO ELMO!! The ONLY good thing about Christmas being out now are the light & that's it.



I'm dunzo with them too. I used to go there because they had cheap bird seed too but I'm done, DUN DUN DUN!!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

picked up a couple "animated 'talk back' raven" 

one didn't move :-( 

but after i moved his beak, he started moving ... i'm guessing these are prone to getting jammed, so my suggestion is to try to "unjam" the movement ... 

good luck

amk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey, at least Big Lots put out Halloween first before Christmas and stocked it earlier than some stores. 

For example I walked into my Walgreens this afternoon to see if they have gotten beyond stocking halloween candy (seems like other parts of the country's locations have stuff out). Anyway, walked in, don't see any orange boxed props on the shelves, but I do see a stock guy putting up the Christmas toys on the top shelf! I couldn't believe it. I actually walked over to him and said, "you're putting out Christmas toys before you put out halloween?" He said, "yep, looks like it". I asked him "well when will you guys be putting the rest of halloween out?" He said "not until next week". I'm dumbfounded.

CVS has halloween items on Page 2 of next week's flier so I guess Walgreens here will drag their feet until they feel the pressure to do something about it. And to top that off, from what I've seen some items look to be $5 more expensive than last year like the Medusa head which was $19.99 last year, 24.99 this year. No $30 skellies, no resin skulls, no $9.99 candleabras (go to RiteAid for those). Guess the effect from all those prescriptions that went to other pharmacies like CVS, is showing up in their pricing now. Walgreens use to be a nice, inexpensive place to pick up fun halloween. Things are changing there. I still want a Jack though.

I just received a rewards email from Big Lots with a $5 off coupon thru 9/15. They are changing their rewards program to accumulate points with each purchase. I lost a few purchase points when I went on a shopping trip for something and stopped at more than one BL during a one day period. They would only count one purchase per day. Going shopping to some of these stores is kind of a car trip so who's going to waste gas going back each day to buy what you need. Much better idea with the new plan. Guess I'll hit up BL tomorrow and take a look at those resin skulls.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

(giddy) me too! Going to check on those skulls. I don't remember seeing them there before when I went.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I got a skull today. The Halloween aisle in our Big Lots has been hit hard. WOW. Mid September and it is cleared out. The aisle with harvest stuff is still pretty well stocked. They do have a lot of Christmas in an adjacent area, so they did not push the Halloween off... it just must have sold well. I was surprised. Folks waiting until October to pick up a few Halloween decorations, are going to have to put a Rudolph in their yard. LOL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just looked at my email from today from BIG LOTS and the iZoom red and the black LED camp lanterns that were $16 are now 50% off. The giant floating lilypads (swamp themes) are 90% off, now $.60. The Gemmy butterfly or firefly jars are also 90% off, only $1.40. Clearance items, based on my experience from two stores, can be found in a number of places within the store so ask ifyou don't see them. 

Doesn't seem to me that any of the halloween has been marked down yet. If you haven't been into the store yet and want to see what's in the store, their halloween section online seems to list everything I remember seeing.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I went the shiny, new Big Lots & they had Pumpkin Elmo and I didn't even get charged for it!! 

We bought 4 bags of candy for work & Elmo & the total came to $17+change & I thought "Wow, they've already put it on sale!! SCORE!!" When I got to the car & took out the receipt I saw there was no Elmo on the receipt.

I may be a bad person for not going back to pay for him or not, but after going to the other store for over a month & them having all the Christmas stuff available & no Elmo I figure it all works out in the end.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

I actually had meant to tell you that I don't think they come boxed or anything, just set on the shelf. Mine had about four of the Frankenstein Elmo all assembled, so I'm guessing the one that yours had "on display" was actually the only one they had in. It's kinda pointless saying this now, but just wanted to put that out there.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> I may be a bad person for not going back to pay for him or not, but after going to the other store for over a month & them having all the Christmas stuff available & no Elmo I figure it all works out in the end.


You did not attempt to hide it and sneak the item out of the store, so it is not like you tried to pull a fast one. Plus, you gave them many chances and they blew it repeatedly. Hurray for gray lines...


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> You did not attempt to hide it and sneak the item out of the store, so it is not like you tried to pull a fast one. Plus, you gave them many chances and they blew it repeatedly. Hurray for gray lines...


Stores don't hunt you down to refund your cash when they charge you too much so I would rack it up to karma.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Plus the dang things are waaaay over priced. It is literally held together with zip ties, covered with shedding polyester fabric & has cheap white lights in it. It _may_ be worth $10 but not $25. Just more proof that Big Lots has fallen off the radar for Halloween.

They had GID Bluckies for $25!! Yes, $25!!! I remember when you could get them for $15 or less.

He is awfully cute though. It's supposed to be an outdoor decoration but I think I'd keep him inside & even if he stops lighting up he'll still be a cute decoration. I think she'll love him & probably want to carry him around the house!!


----------



## gspice6 (Aug 23, 2010)

20% off your in-store purchase/today only

http://www.biglots.com/coupon/coupon-20131006-master?printerFriendly=true


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Big Lots has pretty much moved on to Christmas. They hardly had Halloween at all & what they do have left is overpriced.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't know what was up with several stores this year, but having to look in different areas of the store for Halloween is just stupid!! THey'd have an isle on one side then one or 2 at the back and then another on the other side. Ridiculous! Yes BIG LOTS & MICHAELS I'm talking to you specificly!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yep, Home Goods did the same thing. Some Halloween stuff was in the back, some was up with the linens, some near the checkout lines & some was with the food. Even busts & other pieces were other places.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

In my area HG has always had halloween in separate areas, like table linens, serveware, decor. However I do have to say I don't recall them ever setting halloween up in the back of the store and not right in the front. That area they seemed tomhave reserved for pillows this year. Yeah like those moved! Bad purchasing decision I think given how I don't think any looked missing from the shelves on subsequent trips in.

Believe I went to two Big Lots locations this year and noticed both of them kind of had Halloween a bit spread out as well. I went down an aisle that typically was set up for toys and lo and behold found half an aisle of halloween with a bunch of those talking blackbirds way at the side wall area on the fringe of the store. Had I not walked around a bit I never would have seen them otherwise. Walking around the aisles can pay off. I also found those cool vintage LED globe lanterns on clearance for $2.50-$5 or something like that hanging out on a far side wall up a few shelves.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> In my area HG has always had halloween in separate areas, like table linens, serveware, decor. However I do have to say I don't recall them ever setting halloween up in the back of the store and not right in the front. That area they seemed tomhave reserved for pillows this year. Yeah like those moved! Bad purchasing decision I think given how I don't think any looked missing from the shelves on subsequent trips in.


Mine was the exact same way! Pillows all over where normally you'd find seasonal stuff! You had to go into the back left of the store to find the Halloween stuff. I kept waiting to see if the closer we got to the holiday if they'd move the pillows elsewhere but that's not happening. It's not like those pillows were a big mover either. At least it didn't look that way to me. Plus they're all feather pillows & while I liked some of the fabrics I just can't stand feather pillows. It's not a cruelty issue or anything (though it is for some I suppose) I just hate the way they feel & the pointy ends of the feathers end up coming out & pricking me. I didn't like them as a kid & don't like them now.

Big Lots reorganized their stores too, even the new one that was built has the seasonal stuff in a back corner & all their Christmas stuff out too. And if you see some Christmas thing you want now & don't get it now they won't have it come November 1st.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Speaking of Big Lots Christmas leaving the shelf, they have, at least in the past, carried a white metal reindeer with moving head. Those reindeer motors have gotten harder to come by and are great for animating a prop to have a moving hand or whatever. I bought a few reindeers over the years, not for Christmas use but for Halloween use. one of them got turned into a reindeer/wolf and the other one has plans to be a two headed animated animal in carnival sideshow. 

These wire reindeer are getting phased out I think for all sorts of other kinds like grapevine and crystal frames. Wire's passe now. Get em while you can. So many halloween items we seem to love get discontinued never to be seen again except resale shops and expensive ebay listings. I think Big Lots bought a bunch of these wire reindeer and are in the process of selling out of them. But that's just my take. Plus they have the mini lights on them not LEDs and those are slowly leaving the scene as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in BIG LOTS today after seeing that their lit Animated Reindeer were now priced at $10 ea (there's 50% off a lot of xmas items now so things are clearing out fast and shelves are getting bare). Bought the last 3 animated reindeer they had, so as their ad says "limited stock in stores". The version I got was the standing, head-raised, 48-inch one. They also had the feeding deer this year but didn't see any of those left in this particular store. So now I'm set to do a 2-headed animal for my carnival sideshow (maybe sheep) and have one left over to make another Reindeer Werewolf for my haunt. I'm pretty sure Big Lots will sell out of these animated reindeer without any further price reductions. So whether you are looking to make a Reindeer Wolf or other animal or hoping to use the frame for one project and the motor for some other prop, now is probably your last and best chance to find these at Big Lots until next Xmas season.

Among the Xmas toy-like items out on the floor (mine were near the puzzles that were advertised), I saw Scaryz. Part of their Deal Diva promotion? $10 each. Radio controlled. I saw their IR rat, and IR lizard. Didn't look too deep in the packages but there is also an IR Tarantula with flocking, a different IR Spider, and a IR Scorpion. Assume these are basically Uncle Milton-like IR toys. Apparently from the packaging I saw there are some pull-back insects in the series like a Beetle, Cockroach, Tarantula and Scorpion. I have a photo of the Scaryz to post as well.



As xmas is clearing out in Big Lots they are making room for Spring mdse on the shelves. I picked up two of their battery-operated, motion and sound activated "Croaking Garden Frog" (with try me, SKU 810134085). They are marked $15 on the box but just looking over my receipt now I noticed mine rang up at $14. Hmmm. I'll come back and post a photo of these later today. Very similar to the one I bought a few years back from Kmart. Looks like I'm going to have a very noisy swamp. 

Remember those little black birds that were out at Halloween time that when activated would hear a sound, record it and repeat it back to you. Well....they are reincarnated as Toucans for spring/summer. One version with a more yellow bill and the other with a more greenish bill. The "Animated Talking Toucan" is $8. Think the black birds were $10? I have a photo of both versions and will post that photo too. 

The Gemmy flying jar insects like the butterflies will be back in stock this spring as well. The cashier told me when they opened up one of the boxes they got in, found it was spring mdse, so started putting it out. Didn't see any garden statutes out yet. 

I noticed their LED camp lanterns were displayed more prominently on the shelves--some near the front and others on an end cap. Believe they were $8-10. These have been around for a number of months and might be placed to move and then go on sale so keep an eye out if you are in need of lanterns for your haunt.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh crap. After coming back from BigLots, opened my email to find a coupon from them. $5 off $20 purchase or more OR $15 off $60 purchase or more. And my subtotal was $65 too. So if you are signed up for their newsletter be sure to check your email first. Don't you just hate when that happens!?! Hope this saves someone a few bucks off your purchase there.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Finally getting around to posting photos from Post 185 above. 






























I'm not sure if the Scaryz are still in the store as these photos were from December before Christmas and part of their Christmas toy promo. But who knows, might be marked down now....

The toads and Toucans are part of their Spring Garden merchandise so may or may not be out on shelves in your area now. BTW there's a separate thread created under the Prop Section for Croaking Toads. Several stores seem to be selling them this year so decided to do a comparison thread there.


----------



## Dementedone (Feb 27, 2014)

I was very disappointed in BIG Lots in 2013. We have a fairly new store here. I used to get tons of stuff there before they redid the store. Even at 1/2 price after Halloween, it was more than I wanted to pay for the quality. I always find more variety and better prices at Walgreens.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Dementedone said:


> I was very disappointed in BIG Lots in 2013. We have a fairly new store here. I used to get tons of stuff there before they redid the store. Even at 1/2 price after Halloween, it was more than I wanted to pay for the quality. I always find more variety and better prices at Walgreens.


So true Dementedone. I have some really awesome metal candle holders with skulls many years back & a couple big resin skeleton bottle candle holders too. I miss the days when BL had cool stuff on the low price side instead of cheap stuff on the expensive side.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Last year they had nice resin skulls, but they were $10 or $12 each. I also got the Dracula's Pub sign, which I like. Big Lots is also good off-season during clearance sales for lanterns, garden angels, cherubs, frogs, fencing, sheppard's hooks, pirate scene nautical stuff like pelicans, shells. I think I got my Carnevil light strands there during an after-Christmas sale.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

They don't stock much down here. And they don't seem to mark down the typical outdoor stuff as it is nice all year round. The lanterns never got marked down here they just moved them into the light isle. Pretty disappointing for me.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Bethany, now I remember you saying that there's never anything good on clearance at your store. That's a bummer. Here's another idea. I wanted that croaking frog, and there was only one in my store. I used a coupon and got him for around $12 rather than $15. They also have 20% off days, like this coming weekend. Not really clearance prices, but not too bad if there is something you really want.


----------



## Dementedone (Feb 27, 2014)

I got 4 lanterns at Walgreens for $7 a piece after Halloween. If you go to Walgreens while they are packing up the holiday stuff (no matter what holiday) and schmooze the manager, you can get some cheaper prices sometimes. They want it off the inventory.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

2009 was about the last year that Big Lots was good....I used to get a cartload of orange minis, LEDs and Ropelights at 75% off...now nada


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

A few years back a lot of companies across the board offered deep discounts before and after the holidays. They realized they couldn't afford to do it any longer so we've all commented before that we've seen a pull back on those awesome clearance sales. It's not just Big Lots, but Walgreens, Target, Walmart, etc. too. Other than lamanting about the good ole days, posting about current sales is our best way to keep halloween costs down for members. 

Big Lots does still occasionally do seasonal markdowns to 50 and sometimes 75% off. I was able to find and ultimately pickup a half dozen or so of the battery LED old fashioned frosted globed lanterns for my western theme at 50% and then the balance at 75% off just this past year. It is really hit or miss what is left in each store. I suspect the garden edging come late summer might be a bargin this year again. I just posted about a 20% off Entire Purchase Friends and Family Weekend they are having this weekend, so check out the details under the Coupons/Discounts section.

BTW do you guys realize this is an old 2013 thread? There should be a new 2014 one to comment under.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

But I like lamenting..

I'm sure the big downturn in the economy had a lot to do with it and stores just don't carry surplus anymore. Big Lots was frustrating , just because they carried the orange lights at reasonable prices. I got some pretty good Christmas light deals there this year, along with Walmart and scored bigtime at Target on extension cords....but I miss my orange lights.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

....... Rotflol


----------

